# Julep September 2014 (SPOILERS)



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2014)

I noticed there was no September thread up yet. What are you ladies looking foward to this month?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2014)

I feel so jaded by Julep that all I feel like I can hope for is some shimmer/sparkle/glitter.  I would love an autumn leaves collection where it's all various shades of green, brown, orange (even though I hate orange), etc., with a misty shimmery blue thrown in there to represent autumn rain (in this area, it rains a *lot* in the fall!) or a shimmery grayish white (SO MUCH FOG).  Or!  Oh!  A shimmery top coat as an add-on to represent trying to *see* through all the fog! 

(Also, note to Julep:  STOP WITH THE FRAKKING RAINBOW COLLECTIONS.  You don't need to go all Roy G. Biv EVERY SINGLE MONTH.  It seems like the only months I get are when you do *not* do that.  An It Girl box with three shades of blue or green?  I can dig it and would grab it in an instant.)


----------



## Jacksoki (Aug 9, 2014)

I would love something like the Three Wishes collection, but with autumn/warm tones. Come on duo-chrome gold/burgundy!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so over it too, and since I'm on a no buy this month, I won't be getting a September box. But, I want some awesome fall colors. I love your ideas @@meaganola I would totally love some awesome fall glitters to buy after the no buy is over. I actually wouldn't mind some cremes this month, as they did different finishes for August so I imagine we'll be seeing cremes again. A dark burgundy, dark green, dark red. I have Autumn that I can't wait to break out over something dark as soon as it starts getting cooler. Something fun like Autumn in various colors and some dark colors to put it over.

I'm just so hesitant to get a box, even if I wasn't on a no buy, because of all the packing issues they're having lately. Whether it's a fulfillment company, or their own employees, they need to change something. I saw someone had a chewed on pen in their box in the Julep Swap Facebook group...like someone packing it left their pen in the box. I mean come on.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm looking forward to timely shipping where most people receive what they actually ordered, and that Julep sells out instead of selling items they can't provide.

LOLJKJK....

::long sigh::

an alternate version of the three wishes collection would be absolutely perfect though. Burgundy, bronze, navy, moss, plus a featured add-on of a different color version of Max.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I feel so jaded by Julep that all I feel like I can hope for is some shimmer/sparkle/glitter.  I would love an autumn leaves collection where it's all various shades of green, brown, orange (even though I hate orange), etc., with a misty shimmery blue thrown in there to represent autumn rain (in this area, it rains a *lot* in the fall!) or a shimmery grayish white (SO MUCH FOG).  Or!  Oh!  A shimmery top coat as an add-on to represent trying to *see* through all the fog!
> 
> (Also, note to Julep:  STOP WITH THE FRAKKING RAINBOW COLLECTIONS.  You don't need to go all Roy G. Biv EVERY SINGLE MONTH.  It seems like the only months I get are when you do *not* do that.  An It Girl box with three shades of blue or green?  I can dig it and would grab it in an instant.)


Juleep needs to hire you to do their collections. I would not be skipping at all.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm so over it too, and since I'm on a no buy this month, I won't be getting a September box. But, I want some awesome fall colors. I love your ideas @@meaganola I would totally love some awesome fall glitters to buy after the no buy is over. I actually wouldn't mind some cremes this month, as they did different finishes for August so I imagine we'll be seeing cremes again. A dark burgundy, dark green, dark red. I have Autumn that I can't wait to break out over something dark as soon as it starts getting cooler. Something fun like Autumn in various colors and some dark colors to put it over.
> 
> I'm just so hesitant to get a box, even if I wasn't on a no buy, because of all the packing issues they're having lately. Whether it's a fulfillment company, or their own employees, they need to change something. I saw someone had a chewed on pen in their box in the Julep Swap Facebook group...like someone packing it left their pen in the box. I mean come on.


Yuck thats so gross!


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Aug 10, 2014)

I've pretty much given up on Julep getting creative with it at this point. They got me good with the June and August boxes thanks to the shimmers and glitters, but I'd like to see them do a collection where one polish for each profile is a creme or shimmer (two for It Girl) and the other polish is a really funky top coat that can spruce up the creme or shimmer. For instance, another top coat with shapes in it like Geo and Antonia from the mystery boxes they did last year or a variation of Max that looks like neon confetti. Tania is one of the more unique top coats from them and it's also one of my favorites because of that.

Probably a better idea for Halloween/October, but if it's possible to make glow-in-the-dark colors that aren't ectoplasmic green in the dark, I'd go for that too.

Other things I'm looking forward to next month include ACTUALLY GETTING MY BOX AT A DECENT TIME. I still don't have my August Maven box, but it's supposed to be delivered this week according to my tracking number. I selected a number of colors they ran out of and substituted in the boxes of others, so I don't expect to actually get the colors I selected. I picked what I wanted early on the 20th and never messed with my selection during the rest of the window, so I'm a little peeved it's taken so long. (Bad) luck of the draw, I guess.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 11, 2014)

I actually like cremes so I don't mind those too much, but I wish Julep would stop dupeing their own colors. I've been a maven for about a year and a half, and I skip most boxes, but whenever a new collection comes out I feel I have most of the colors already. I wish they would start making more full-coverage glitters in interesting colors. I think that's one of the things they do best, but they aren't really doing those anymore. I know last month had one, but it was gold, I want more fun colors, something like Carly or Lucky. Something like Autumn but full-coverage would be perfect for fall.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

mollybb said:


> I actually like cremes so I don't mind those too much, but I wish Julep would stop dupeing their own colors. I've been a maven for about a year and a half, and I skip most boxes, but whenever a new collection comes out I feel I have most of the colors already. I wish they would start making more full-coverage glitters in interesting colors. I think that's one of the things they do best, but they aren't really doing those anymore. I know last month had one, but it was gold, I want more fun colors, something like Carly or Lucky. Something like Autumn but full-coverage would be perfect for fall.


Yes! Or even something like Martina, whew boy that was some full coverage! I wouldn't even mind a rainbow collection of glitters like that because glitter!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm just so hesitant to get a box, even if I wasn't on a no buy, because of all the packing issues they're having lately. Whether it's a fulfillment company, or their own employees, they need to change something. I saw someone had a chewed on pen in their box in the Julep Swap Facebook group...like someone packing it left their pen in the box. I mean come on.


Because I live in Washington State, Julep used to be the one box I received quickly.  This month I received my box at the end of last week.  It had been sent from somewhere on the east coast, had been opened and then taped closed with strapping tape, and the bar code had black marker over part of it.  I know that the package had been riffled, because the when the box had been resealed, one of the info cards had been mangled in the fold of the box.  Not a good feeling to think someone has been touching my stuff.  And, why?  They didn't take anything, unless there was candy.  Plus, they had my name backwards.  I have belonged to Julep for two and a half years and haven't moved.  What is up with that?

After reading about so many problems, last month I spent all my jules in case I ended up canceling.  But, I don't want to quit.  Please don't make me, Julep!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 12, 2014)

I just want my box to have all of it's contents.  I doubt I will have my clean up tool before the window opens, and maybe not even a response to my email.

Other than that I want fall glitters, shaped glitter and shimmery metals and neutrals (grays, mauves, etc. with SHIMMER).  I never tried their decals when they had them/one a few years back, but I wish they would have a fun set of decals instead of more lame products this month.  I could go for that.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Aug 13, 2014)

Zoya Fall Collection is ready for pre-order


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> Zoya Fall Collection is ready for pre-order


I ordered Yuna, Sansa and Autumn. I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 18, 2014)

I just noticed the Julep blog posted the results of one of their last surveys a couple days ago...apparently cremes won out over all other finishes. Shimmer came in second. I don't have high hopes for this month. Please pleasantly surprise me Julep!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't mind cremes but I can't imagine a color I don't already have or need. I like pearl finishes right now but only if done very well like Color Clubs last pearl finish collection. Super high quality and not a cheap finish to it. Really looked more like a pearl than anything else and in really unique colors that were totally wearable. September is a transition to Fall month so I expect to see some fall colors coming my way but wont be buying unless I am totally wow'd!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

The box details are up on our order history. The products are something called a plush pout and the lip primer. Meh.


----------



## Jwhackers (Aug 19, 2014)

I've seen a few spoilers on the collection for september and it looks okay but nothing spectacular. I won't be skipping, but I am not salivating over every. single. polish. like I was last month.


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone see this?  Interesting....

Our Plans to Do Better for You


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Anyone see this?  Interesting....
> 
> Our Plans to Do Better for You


I'm glad to finally see something like this.  Though, I find it hard to believe CS has doubled when it still takes a week to get a reply to our emails.


----------



## Rachel S (Aug 19, 2014)

If you gals are on the Julep Swap fb, or if you have the app, the glitch is back where you can see all the products! Someone posted it to the fb page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Aug 19, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> If you gals are on the Julep Swap fb, or if you have the app, the glitch is back where you can see all the products! Someone posted it to the fb page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can you tell us what they are?


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Rachel S (Aug 19, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> Can you tell us what they are?


Sorry it was much too much to just list, and I can't access fb on my work comp to post the pic! But @@Lolo22 took care of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Padawan (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm all about anything oxblood, so I definitely want Mary Lee. Not sure about the rest. I have so many glosses and lip crayons I haven't even gotten around to using yet, so adding more seems silly.

I wonder what the Core Classics box is like, if it's good I might take that box and add Mary Lee.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Note that the pics don't exactly line up with the correct boxes, but the profile names are there.

I'm half hoping those of us that did the $16 deal still have a credit left so I can get Kirby.  Though, the description makes it sound like Crystal??  And I guess I wouldn't mind the Magenta lippie.  I'll skip if I don't have a credit though, because other than that I'm not really into the collection.  The colors all look like Julep dupes.


----------



## KatieS131 (Aug 19, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> julep.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rachel S said:


> Sorry it was much too much to just list, and I can't access fb on my work comp to post the pic! But @@Lolo22 took care of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for sharing! I'm definitely interested in the plush pout(s) and I'm glad they did satins in good fall colors!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 19, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Anyone see this?  Interesting....
> 
> Our Plans to Do Better for You


I like that she is acknowledging the complaints and issues.  

Now Julep, it's time to remember the old saying:  Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Aug 19, 2014)

Already not that excited for my It Girl box.

*breathe*Just finish the year out Olivia. You can do this.

*Edit: I AM kinda glad that they're making more satins. However Fifi looks too similar to Jules or Essie's Ballet Slippers. &amp; how the hell do you make a gold cream? I guess we'll ultimately see tomorrow.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok is it just me or is it at LEAST the third time Julep has had a greenish color and gold color in their It Girl box?   February, June and now September boxes all have green and gold colors for It Girl.   Sort of annoying.  I like that they did more fall colors and a couple of Satin finishes for Fall though.  I cannot WAIT another month, for the October reveal.  I am dying for a Halloween theme.  Dying.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anybody know if we can use Jules for add-ons?  Or is it just for maven boxes now?


----------



## button6004 (Aug 19, 2014)

So my account has me getting Lupita, Quinn and the plush pout in Cardinal Red (CWaT box)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

Yep, I'm skipping...again.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 19, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> Does anybody know if we can use Jules for add-ons?  Or is it just for maven boxes now?


You can use Jules to buy add ons, you just don't earn them on add ons.


----------



## Lyllis (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's the sneak peek post from the Julep blog....

September Maven Sneak Peek: Plush Pout

I'm up for that Aurora Pink one, but I'll have to see what else I can combine with it.  Not really interested in any of the polishes.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 19, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Here's the sneak peek post from the Julep blog....
> 
> September Maven Sneak Peek: Plush Pout
> 
> I'm up for that Aurora Pink one, but I'll have to see what else I can combine with it.  Not really interested in any of the polishes.


I like Aurora Pink too even though I have a bunch of colors just like it. It would be nice if these were more of a matte finish for fall.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe it's just the mood I'm in, but the greys and blues are speaking to me.  I will try to get Kirby, Erin and Quinn on my $18 special (assuming I still have a month left), then decide whether to order some more polishes to use up the Jules on that account.  We'll see how I'm feeling in the morning.


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the preview of the colors!  I'm kinda feeling the dark shades...Eliana, Mary Lee, Lupita, and Ryan definitely pique my interest.

The lip crayon looks kind of cute, I'm a sucker for lip products...if I get one I'll probably go for the pink one.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm kind of feeling Lupita but I have a feeling it's going to be in the same color family as Zoya Veronica, and I'm also pretty sure I have a similar color in Nails Inc Picadilly Circus. I also really love the idea of Quinn because purple but I don't really care for satin

---but the main thing is i really like the names of both polishes because I'm a loser, and that seems like the worst reason to buy polishes if they're not your name. XD

ghhhhhhu I wonder what will be in the modern maven box. If it's just the primer and one of the lippies that's going to be a huge ripoff. I'm really wanting a cobalt blue lately too.


----------



## Jacksoki (Aug 19, 2014)

Maven Luxe has the primer and three lip colors: pink, nude, and plum.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'm kind of feeling Lupita but I have a feeling it's going to be in the same color family as Zoya Veronica, and I'm also pretty sure I have a similar color in Nails Inc Picadilly Circus. I also really love the idea of Quinn because purple but I don't really care for satin
> 
> ---but the main thing is i really like the names of both polishes because I'm a loser, and that seems like the worst reason to buy polishes if they're not your name. XD
> 
> ghhhhhhu I wonder what will be in the modern maven box. If it's just the primer and one of the lippies that's going to be a huge ripoff. I'm really wanting a cobalt blue lately too.


It's just the primer and the aurora pink crayon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'm kind of feeling Lupita but I have a feeling it's going to be in the same color family as Zoya Veronica, and I'm also pretty sure I have a similar color in Nails Inc Picadilly Circus. I also really love the idea of Quinn because purple but I don't really care for satin
> 
> ---but the main thing is i really like the names of both polishes because I'm a loser, and that seems like the worst reason to buy polishes if they're not your name. XD
> 
> ghhhhhhu I wonder what will be in the modern maven box. If it's just the primer and one of the lippies that's going to be a huge ripoff. I'm really wanting a cobalt blue lately too.


I think their names are getting to be so weird.  I can think of awesome names, that they haven't even used yet.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 19, 2014)

After last month this month looks kinda disapointing. I have one month left on my 3 month sub. I think I'll try to customize for Mary Lee, Kirby and Mahima.

Because of the shipping errors this month, I now have 4750 Jules. Once my prepaid sub runs out, I'll have two months worth of free boxes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> After last month this month looks kinda disapointing. I have one month left on my 3 month sub. I think I'll try to customize for Mary Lee, Kirby and Mahima.
> 
> Because of the shipping errors this month, I now have 4750 Jules. Once my prepaid sub runs out, I'll have two months worth of free boxes.


 at 4500 points to you should have enough Jules for a a complete polish upgrade. of course you might like the products or maybe you won't like an entire polish collection but just an FYI


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> I think their names are getting to be so weird. I can think of awesome names, that they haven't even used yet.


 hmm? like what? what do you think is weird and what named have they not used yet you think would be good?


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Aug 19, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> After last month this month looks kinda disapointing. I have one month left on my 3 month sub. I think I'll try to customize for Mary Lee, Kirby and Mahima.
> 
> Because of the shipping errors this month, I now have 4750 Jules. Once my prepaid sub runs out, I'll have two months worth of free boxes.


I'm not sure it will work like that? Did you speak to anyone at Julep? I also did the special 3 month sub, and assuming September is in fact our 3rd month...come October I believe they would bill us regular price for a 3 month subscription because that's what we had? Maybe I'm super confused! Just thinking ahead for myself...I am currently short on Jules to buy a Maven Box. I will have the right amount after taking this next box. So...I wonder if I can change to a monthly subscription, pay for the next month's box (October) and use my jules for an additional box that month. You have to be an active Maven to use your jules...and I don't plan on keeping this sub.  

Anyone clarify for me? Sorry if I sound as confusing as I am...........


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 19, 2014)

I remember reading somewhere that you can call Julep and have them put you on a month to month sub. It has to be done before you get billed for the next 3 months. Hopefully it's true.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> hmm? like what? what do you think is weird and what named have they not used yet you think would be good?


I thought last month's (well August) names were different, (just names I've never heard of) and September has some different names.  Not to be a dork, but we haven't seen Aria or Spencer (Pretty Little Liars) haha Is there an Aubrey or Elizabeth yet?  I don't know, I would have to browse through names, and come up with a bunch more that we have not seen.  But off the top of my head, those are ones I have not seen.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 19, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> I'm not sure it will work like that? Did you speak to anyone at Julep? I also did the special 3 month sub, and assuming September is in fact our 3rd month...come October I believe they would bill us regular price for a 3 month subscription because that's what we had? Maybe I'm super confused! Just thinking ahead for myself...I am currently short on Jules to buy a Maven Box. I will have the right amount after taking this next box. So...I wonder if I can change to a monthly subscription, pay for the next month's box (October) and use my jules for an additional box that month. You have to be an active Maven to use your jules...and I don't plan on keeping this sub.
> 
> Anyone clarify for me? Sorry if I sound as confusing as I am...........





bonita22 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that you can call Julep and have them put you on a month to month sub. It has to be done before you get billed for the next 3 months. Hopefully it's true.


Yeah, from what I've heard you have to call and switch to a monthly sub, then you can use Jules.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> I thought last month's (well August) names were different, (just names I've never heard of) and September has some different names.  Not to be a dork, but we haven't seen Aria or Spencer (Pretty Little Liars) haha Is there an Aubrey or Elizabeth yet?  I don't know, I would have to browse through names, and come up with a bunch more that we have not seen.  But off the top of my head, those are ones I have not seen.


What you mean like Avni, which is a name of both Indian and Jewish origin? Waleska is a Polish name, Tazeen has Islamic origins, and Sushmita, Kirti, and Neha both are all common Hindi names. Actually, Neha is a more popular name than Aria, even in the US. I roomed with a girl named Tanziya, Nuala, and Zeinab in college (and one of them is even white!) Or are their names too weird to deserve polishes?

Believe it or not, 'Murica isn't the center of the world, and considering the collection is called "Wanderlust" I think it was rather nice of Julep to give some foreign names some love. I don't see why we have to go through every go through every flatbread name in the world before getting to the interesting, excuse me, non-western ones.

And yes, a quick google search reveals Julep had an Elizabeth in Feb 2012, which was retired. Julep still also has Liz; or do we need to repeat every version of Elizabeth before we can name a polish "Nuala"


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yep, I'm skipping...again.


Me too, I really had high hopes since i have been skipping for a few months.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow! Anyways.... Lol I got my extra Jules. I like the idea of the lip pencils. I just wish they were more colors to choose from. I am hoping for something interesting.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a julep polish with my name which is Shauna... I'm not holding my breathe though... When I was little, all my friends had barrettes, notepads, magnets, etc with their names.. I would always get excited &amp; look but I never have any luck..


----------



## lorez88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm pretty excited about seeing names from different parts of the world! I'm Hispanic, so the closest I ever get to finding my name (Lorena) is either Lauren or Laura... Lol now it looks like maybe I have a chance some day!

I haven't decided if I want Bombshell, It Girl, or if I'll skip.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 20, 2014)

Hmm, I'm not too sure how I feel about this collection. The only colors I am interested in are Fifi and Erin. I'm pretty sure I already have Julep dupes of both so probably shouldn't pick up either. I'm kinda interested in the lip crayons, these are the first non-polish product I have liked the look of in months (probably close to a year).

I'm looking forward to seeing all the options for customization. Sometimes we can swap in older products and polishes which might work for me. Or maybe I'll get 2 lip crayons and a polish. I just received my August Maven box last week so I don't feel too much of a need to take a box this month. There just doesn't seem to be anything overly special about this collection to me. That been said, I'm looking forward to checking it out tomorrow and hope I change my mind and love it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 20, 2014)

This collection is really not doing it for me. Nothing really that I want other than maybe the magenta or aurora pink lip crayon. I'd so much rather save my last jules for October since it's my birthday month. Also a little wary of ordering the same month that I'm moving when their shipping record has not been great as of late. Wonder if they'd let me skip for that reason...


----------



## kElizascope (Aug 20, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> ghhhhhhu I wonder what will be in the modern maven box. If it's just the primer and one of the lippies that's going to be a huge ripoff. I'm really wanting a cobalt blue lately too.


Also, the primer is currently available as an add-on on the website for $6.99, and some of the discount codes will work on it, such as* julepperk*, for another 30% off. So, for anyone who really wants the primer, you may be better off finding something else to buy in the store (sorry, enabler  ) and then getting the primer for $5 (or, maybe better?), and getting another product or polish in its stead in your box that would have cost more.


----------



## skuld603 (Aug 20, 2014)

The window is open! I think I'm skipping this month.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm definitely skipping as soon as I get to work. (As a side note, I just upgraded to iOS 7 and got the app, and it still thinks I have a day to wait before the window opens.)


----------



## skuld603 (Aug 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm definitely skipping as soon as I get to work. (As a side note, I just upgraded to iOS 7 and got the app, and it still thinks I have a day to wait before the window opens.)


I thought I was the only one who had that weird glitch...and to think the app had an update the other day. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## tulosai (Aug 20, 2014)

Honestly, with all respect to those of you who like the box, this is unbelievable to me (not that you like it,but that IMO Julep is doing the same things). Yet again, near dupes of most all the colors are already available THROUGH JULEP, and this is a plethora of cremes. The only two colors that are remotely unique are the gold one (sorry, I don't even care enough to go look up the name) and Ana, which of course is only available as an add-on. I will give them credit for incorporating some stains (at least that's branching out), but since I don't like stains, that's not going to do it for me. Thanks for nothing Julep.  See you next month.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 20, 2014)

Also did the skip button change AGAIN??? I feel like this is different than last month.  At this point I don't even care what obscure place they put it, I just want them to commit and leave it there instead ofmaking us go on a grand adventure every month to find it.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Also did the skip button change AGAIN??? I feel like this is different than last month. At this point I don't even care what obscure place they put it, I just want them to commit and leave it there instead ofmaking us go on a grand adventure every month to find it.


They moved it last month, and it's the same place it was then: Part of the drop-down under "What would you like to do with your box?" Then you have to click the tiny aqua Skip It text, not the big fuchsia box.

Aaand... Skipped.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of taking a box this month.  The Boho Glam box is looking pretty good to me.  I have a gray color similar to Erin, but it's old &amp; I'm thinking I'll just toss it.   I really don't need any nail polish or lip products, but they are my favorite items to buy &amp; I don't know if I can resist.


----------



## skyflower (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks to the "growing pains" I have enough jules for a free box. I love satins, those and stardust are my fave, and would love to try the fall colored ones, but do I $7 add on price love them... I'm not so sure :-(

As for names of polishes, my name is Hawaiian and my mom's is korean, I would love to see more Hawaiian or korean names on polishes but doubt that would happen. Wouldn't appeal to the masses


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 20, 2014)

tulosai said:


> The only two colors that are remotely unique are the gold one (sorry, I don't even care enough to go look up the name) and Ana, which of course is only available as an add-on.


I went ahead and took a box since it was free.  I am underwhelmed for the most part.  I got out my color-coded Julep white-lacquer boxes to match the dupes - some had two!  But Lupita will be a good Oklahoma Sooners football red this fall, and I think Quinn will be just different enough from Iona that it won't bug me.

I really wanted Ana though.  It is a first cousin to Butter London's Doily that I've wanted forever - I hope it's at least a respectable clone-attempt on:







And . . . well . . . bleh.  Still haven't got my August box.....have no idea what I'm in for there.  I swear, the one and only time in a full year of membership (I just got my anniversary Jules) that I actually took the polish upgrade, and who knows how many I'll actually end up with.  That'll teach me!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 20, 2014)

Does anyone know how many jules it is for the customizable "my maven" box?  I know the normal box is 2000 jules but I'm thinking about trying the customizable but I definitely want to use my jules... their totally burning a hole in my pocket..lol!   Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Margo Julianna (Aug 20, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> I thought last month's (well August) names were different, (just names I've never heard of) and September has some different names.  Not to be a dork, but we haven't seen Aria or Spencer (Pretty Little Liars) haha Is there an Aubrey or Elizabeth yet?  I don't know, I would have to browse through names, and come up with a bunch more that we have not seen.  But off the top of my head, those are ones I have not seen.


I do like how they are branching out with non-Western names, but I would also like to see a PLL collection of names as well. Love that show!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

I had a credit for the box so I went with Kirby, Mahima and the konjac sponge.  I am pretty sure I have a dupe (or several) for Mahima but I couldn't think of what it was.  I will probably use my free polish code on Ana if they open the secret store before the 31st. 

My box is probably one of the lowest value combinations possible but oh well.  The girl on the go box is a really good deal if you like those products.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 20, 2014)

Skipped again. Once again I'm looking at the colors for this month and I have them all between my existing Juleps and Zoyas.

Once again, if you're a new Maven this is a great collection, but if you've been around more than 6 months, this is a snoozefest of dupes with new names. I feel like that as a long-time Maven that I'm no longer their preferred demographic and that they're primarily going after the "quick buck" with new subscribers (and reading the comments on their blog "we screwed up" post about people being "accidentally" unsubscribed by Julep CS is not sitting well with me right now.)


----------



## Pixikins (Aug 20, 2014)

*A warning to the Ladies who got the $16 3 month deal*

Noticed that my window said I still had another month after this prepaid month(Sep), which I thought was weird...because I had called last month to check and make sure how many boxes I had left...which I was told September would be my last prepaid box. So I was told...

June(welcome box)

(July prepaid)

(August prepaid)

(September prepaid)

SO naturally I called back in to double check.....

Was told nope the last person I talked to must have been confused...I had no more prepaid boxes left and would be charged for September...

Yup told her to cancel and I was pretty upset I'd be losing 1650 jules because I wasn't aware I should have spent them LAST month......o well. I like zoya and rainbow honey better anyway


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 20, 2014)

Definitely feel like all the colors are dupes of what I already have. And I need another lip product like I need a hole in my head. I was able to skip with my phone which wasn't doable in the past, so that's something.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Aug 20, 2014)

For those of you with the special 3 month sub--

What did your page say when you logged in. I got another "you have 1 more prepaid month remaining after this one" msg (can't remember the exact wording), but that was the same thing it said LAST month! Ugh. what to do? I don't want to be charged, and my confidence in getting a clear response from Julep before the window closes is quite low. You can't even call and reach anyone now..they just divert to voicemail.

Also aggravated about my Jules situation. Did anyone get Jules yet for using the app? Did the jules prices change any? I hadn't been paying attention, but I was dismayed to see 950 Jules to add-on a current polish--for 2000 you can get a whole box! HUH? Of course I am short by an annoying amount. I have 1650, and really wanted a mini trio (which would be 1000), leaving me will 650 which isn't enough for anything. Right now I'm looking at 2 add-on polishs for 750/each.

Not really thrilled with this collection at all. Very bummed that I can't swap out anything in my box for "Ana", the featured Add-on. That's the polish I want.

Oh decisions and frustrations....


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

pixikins said:


> *A warning to the Ladies who got the $16 3 month deal*
> 
> Noticed that my window said I still had another month after this prepaid month(Sep), which I thought was weird...because I had called last month to check and make sure how many boxes I had left...which I was told September would be my last prepaid box. So I was told...
> 
> ...


Weird, mine says this box is already paid for.  I changed my card last month to an empty Visa gift card just in case they try to charge me this month.

You could always use your Jules in the Jule box section, although it is really slim pickens there (and everything is based on retail prices).


----------



## caspad (Aug 20, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> Ok is it just me or is it at LEAST the third time Julep has had a greenish color and gold color in their It Girl box?   February, June and now September boxes all have green and gold colors for It Girl.   Sort of annoying.  I like that they did more fall colors and a couple of Satin finishes for Fall though.  I cannot WAIT another month, for the October reveal.  I am dying for a Halloween theme.  Dying.


I guess they did research and found that most "IT Girls" are Green Bay Packers and Oakland A's fans?? LOL


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 20, 2014)

I skipped for the first time since January. I only want 1 polish from the collection (Fifi). I have the customizable option and when I had swapped in the lip crayon of my choice and Fifi all of the swap in options went away except for other polishes in this collection. The only other polish I am slightly interested in is Erin but I think Winter is a dupe so I'm not going to do it. Sad when I can't even find 2 polishes from the collection that I want.

I have one more prepaid box and enough Jules for 2 free boxes but I still can't justify pulling the trigger on this.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 20, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> Not really thrilled with this collection at all. Very bummed that I can't swap out anything in my box for "Ana", the featured Add-on. That's the polish I want.
> 
> Oh decisions and frustrations....


Just as a quick heads up on those who just wanted Ana, Sephora has an Xplosive Top Coat that looks like it might fit the bill - it's under the Xplosives Top Coats called Wham!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> For those of you with the special 3 month sub--
> 
> What did your page say when you logged in. I got another "you have 1 more prepaid month remaining after this one" msg (can't remember the exact wording), but that was the same thing it said LAST month! Ugh. what to do? I don't want to be charged, and my confidence in getting a clear response from Julep before the window closes is quite low. You can't even call and reach anyone now..they just divert to voicemail.


Mine says the same, and same thing according to other people on FB. I don't think we will be charged this month, but I do think that 'extra' credit will be gone next month.  I'm can't tell from the FAQ what day of the month they will try to renew our subs so I plan to cancel once I receive my shipping email.  I'm going to try to cancel via email so I want to have as much time as possible since they take forever to respond.  I don't really care about losing the Jules I have because it's not worth the hassle to try to use them on a non-skip account.


----------



## Pixikins (Aug 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Weird, mine says this box is already paid for.  I changed my card last month to an empty Visa gift card just in case they try to charge me this month.
> 
> You could always use your Jules in the Jule box section, although it is really slim pickens there (and everything is based on retail prices).


yup, my window said mine was prepaid for too.........so much for that  &lt;_&lt;

and yah....thought about the Jule box section after the fact, no more Jules.  :lol:


----------



## Pixikins (Aug 20, 2014)

@@Bloodflowergrl see my outcome when I finally got thru via post 71  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jmroberts87 (Aug 20, 2014)

Info for those of y'all looking to use your Jules for your box. If you're at the end of your prepaid sub (those of us who started in June will be up for renewal this month) and want to use your Jules for your box, looks like you'll need to call in and have them switch your sub from a prepaid 3 month sub that auto renews to a month to month plan so that you can use your Jules. I waited over an hour on hold to get that answer from a CS rep who is working their first maven window... What a mess!


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Aug 20, 2014)

Seem so ridiculous that Julep can't give a clear answer about the situation-

Does the Welcome Box count as a month of our 3 month subscription? YES OR NO??

Why are people getting different answers? And you can't trust their system, telling us we still have another month left when we all know we surely don't.

Looks like I will just have to send an email to cancel and hope they confirm before the window ends? I do not want to be billed for a 3 month subscription. Wish I had used my jules earlier. Oh well.... (I do know that it was a ridiculous deal to begin with, and would have been okay if they cancelled it outright). I just am aggravated at the poor customer service and communication. They are falling apart and I don't know why anyone would want to deal with their drama. I feel bad people didn't even get what they ordered last month! Crazy!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 20, 2014)

Skipped, as I wasn't really into the colors.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Aug 20, 2014)

Eh, the colors are okay this month. Nothing wows me, but it's definitely not worth using my single skip on, so I took the Bombshell box with the red lip crayon, Mary Lee, Ryan, Ana, and two color fans. Obvious I like satins, huh? (I kinda really like being able to have six add-ons now.)

Plus taking a box means I'll have enough Jules to get me a free polish upgrade next time there's a collection I looooooove.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> What you mean like Avni, which is a name of both Indian and Jewish origin? Waleska is a Polish name, Tazeen has Islamic origins, and Sushmita, Kirti, and Neha both are all common Hindi names. Actually, Neha is a more popular name than Aria, even in the US. I roomed with a girl named Tanziya, Nuala, and Zeinab in college (and one of them is even white!) Or are their names too weird to deserve polishes?
> 
> Believe it or not, 'Murica isn't the center of the world, and considering the collection is called "Wanderlust" I think it was rather nice of Julep to give some foreign names some love. I don't see why we have to go through every go through every flatbread name in the world before getting to the interesting, excuse me, non-western ones.
> 
> And yes, a quick google search reveals Julep had an Elizabeth in Feb 2012, which was retired. Julep still also has Liz; or do we need to repeat every version of Elizabeth before we can name a polish "Nuala"


You know, you are right.  I hope I didn't offend anyone, as I wasn't trying to be inconsiderate of others.  I think that is a rather thoughtful idea of Julep.  I should start looking up these names instead of calling them weird.


----------



## sylarana (Aug 20, 2014)

Super easy skip as I don't like a single color this month nor do I need more lip crayons.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 20, 2014)

gahhhh! julep!  Drive me crazy.  For the last couple of months- I noticed that the current month's collection were add-on priced at $6.99 and then previous month would also be available as an add-ons, but at $4.99... so last month, I did the full polish lover upgrade (really loved all the shimmers/glitters in wanderlust) but i thought... eh, I'll wait to add on Sushmita till this month when I can snag her at 4.99, since I've already spent so much upgrading.... and of course! Julep doesn't offer any wanderlust polishes to add on this month..  :soap:     damnit!  should have just grabbed her last month. 

I'm really not crazy about this month- the some of the colors are nice but creams are so boring to me! I thought well maybe I'll get some of the silk polishes, I do like that finish- but I just looked closer, it's _satins_ not silks.  Ugh!  I think Im going to end up skipping and hope that Oct is awesome- it was last year, the rebel set was the only other time I did a full upgrade (besides the wanderlust).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2014)

After hemming and hawing, I decided against this month. I do want the lippies but I was organizing my lippies lately and holy crap I have so many. I keep picking them up without understanding how many I have.

I do like Lupita, but I've got a lot of reds. Since I only feel like I can hoard one color variation (lol dark purple u___u) I think I'm going to pass for now. The thing about Julep is that almost everything is on sale for a better price sooner or later.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Aug 20, 2014)

I hate you Julep! You are so shady!

Did anyone else notice the change (that must have occurred within the past day or so) that you CANNOT cancel by email now. They changed it back to having to call CS. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Margo Julianna (Aug 20, 2014)

Lily V said:


> gahhhh! julep!  Drive me crazy.  For the last couple of months- I noticed that the current month's collection were add-on priced at $6.99 and then previous month would also be available as an add-ons, but at $4.99... so last month, I did the full polish lover upgrade (really loved all the shimmers/glitters in wanderlust) but i thought... eh, I'll wait to add on Sushmita till this month when I can snag her at 4.99, since I've already spent so much upgrading.... and of course! Julep doesn't offer any wanderlust polishes to add on this month..  :soap:     damnit!  should have just grabbed her last month.
> 
> I'm really not crazy about this month- the some of the colors are nice but creams are so boring to me! I thought well maybe I'll get some of the silk polishes, I do like that finish- but I just looked closer, it's _satins_ not silks.  Ugh!  I think Im going to end up skipping and hope that Oct is awesome- it was last year, the rebel set was the only other time I did a full upgrade (besides the wanderlust).


I think they were saying that they were totally sold out of the Wanderlust collection, that's why they didn't put them as add on options for this month. Sucks, 'cause those were some amazing polishes!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 20, 2014)

Mine is saying it's more money than it should be.

I took the $20 Classic With A Twist box. Then used Jules for Ryan (What caused me to buy this month! It's my online alias!!!), added on Mahima or whatever it's called for $6.99 and added on Queen Anne for $4.99.

Yet, it's still telling me that my order is almost $39. It does say before jules though. But, I've got to make sure it corrects itself. It will won't it? I'm on a budget.

*I didn't take It Girl with Ryan and Mahima in it because I freaking hate that pink. Then again. More polish. Same price. Hmm. But, I wanted the lipstick.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Mine is saying it's more money than it should be.
> 
> I took the $20 Classic With A Twist box. Then used Jules for Ryan (What caused me to buy this month! It's my online alias!!!), added on Mahima or whatever it's called for $6.99 and added on Queen Anne for $4.99.
> 
> ...


The problem is that they give you a total that is BEFORE they apply pre-paid boxes, Jules, etc.  I hate that they handle it this way.

But -- if it's any reassurance -- I have always ended up being charged the correct amount.  I just wish they'd go back to showing us the amount they are actually going to bill us!

ETA:  And somehow, I've ended up with 7 polishes.  But 3 were (supposedly) part of the 3 month deal that I can't skip on, and I've got enough Jules to pay for 3 add-ons, so I'm only actually paying for 1 polish add-on.  I got:  Erin, Mary Lee and swapped in Kirby for the lippie.  Then I added on Quinn, Mahima, Ryan and Ana.  We'll see what happens, but I printed out the page that say that the monthly box has been paid for.  Given all the trouble they've had recently, I think they'd have a lot more on their hands if they tried to charge people for it when it clearly says it's already paid for!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm probably gonna have to call them to make sure they don't mess it up. Either that or just skip. I can't afford to take the chance.

ETA: What actually happened last month to cause all the refunds? I haven't been around.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one totally confused about the $18 3 month deal.

When I emailed to cancel the rep said she couldn't do it because I had two months left and the program wouldn't even let her do it.  She told me to cancel in October before the 24th or call to switch it to a month to month to get a free box with Jules.

When I logged in today, my account said September was paid for and I had one month remaining which goes along with what the CS rep said.  

But I think I will follow @@Lolo22's advice and put an empty card in as a replacement to make sure they don't charge me when I don't want them to.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 20, 2014)

I went with Modern Beauty this month and swapped out that stupid primer for the nude crayon instead. I already have too many lippies and I'm on a no-buy, but I love lip crayons especially and it's free with Jules. And anyway, those crayons are TINY--.07 oz!--so it should be easy to use em up quick, right? Kinda glad I hated or had dupes for the polish colors, as I need nail polish even less than lip crayons.

Edit because I was wrong, I thought you could see how much your box was after Jules by going to order history but tis not so. Boo.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 20, 2014)

Nope. It just tells you before Jules. It used to work the other way though. And, I'm pissed that they are doing it this way now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one totally confused about the $18 3 month deal.
> 
> When I emailed to cancel the rep said she couldn't do it because I had two months left and the program wouldn't even let her do it.  She told me to cancel in October before the 24th or call to switch it to a month to month to get a free box with Jules.
> 
> ...


I hate how they are so inconsistent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A few others have been posting about this in Julep Swap and those that have called to ask were told that they're covered for this month... so I feel safe enough about the credit for this month.  I also took a screenshot just in case.

Really annoying that they stopped their email cancellation test now though.  Hopefully it was successful for them and will be implemented permanently or added to our account pages.  There is a lot of SIMPLE things they could automate for us that would alleviate calls to the CS line (cancellations, billing updates, subtotals, etc.).


----------



## bubblyinthemorning (Aug 20, 2014)

So I have that 3 month deal too. I paid using a gift card so they don't have any cc info! My account says I have one more month after this box so we shall see what happens. I'm just trying to figure out how I can spend my Jules as I can't use them for a box that has already been paid for and I can't add on any add-ons without inputting a credit card.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 20, 2014)

I've got this itch in my head that -- at some point -- we got a notice from Julep that they were extending the subs by a month for some reason or other (likely a shipping delay!)  Anyone remember anything about that?


----------



## skyflower (Aug 20, 2014)

Lily V said:


> gahhhh! julep!  Drive me crazy.  For the last couple of months- I noticed that the current month's collection were add-on priced at $6.99 and then previous month would also be available as an add-ons, but at $4.99... so last month, I did the full polish lover upgrade (really loved all the shimmers/glitters in wanderlust) but i thought... eh, I'll wait to add on Sushmita till this month when I can snag her at 4.99, since I've already spent so much upgrading.... and of course! Julep doesn't offer any wanderlust polishes to add on this month..  :soap:     damnit!  should have just grabbed her last month.
> 
> I'm really not crazy about this month- the some of the colors are nice but creams are so boring to me! I thought well maybe I'll get some of the silk polishes, I do like that finish- but I just looked closer, it's _satins_ not silks.  Ugh!  I think Im going to end up skipping and hope that Oct is awesome- it was last year, the rebel set was the only other time I did a full upgrade (besides the wanderlust).


what's the difference between silk and satin finish?  i like the silk finishes too.  maybe this is a skip month for me...

I went to try the upgrade box and applied jules.  i remember being able to use jules for the base box amount, and then payment for the additionals if you don't have enough jules to cover.  since i didn't have enough jules to cover the base box (2000 jules for a $19.99 box) + the polish upgrade (+$25, no jules info provided), the jules then applied to my add-ons (950 jules for a $6.99 polish).  which is short changing a bit, like $2.50/250 jules each add-on.

weren't we able to choose what we applied jules on?  or am i remembering funky...

anyways, i hope it's just a bug and gets fixed, because i liked being able to use jules just for the box and not add-ons.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 20, 2014)

I called them. The rep told me that the jules should be applied to the total on the 27th. If they are wrong I'm gonna hurt someone.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2014)

skyflower said:


> what's the difference between silk and satin finish?  i like the silk finishes too.  maybe this is a skip month for me...
> 
> I went to try the upgrade box and applied jules.  i remember being able to use jules for the base box amount, and then payment for the additionals if you don't have enough jules to cover.  since i didn't have enough jules to cover the base box (2000 jules for a $19.99 box) + the polish upgrade (+$25, no jules info provided), the jules then applied to my add-ons (950 jules for a $6.99 polish).  which is short changing a bit, like $2.50/250 jules each add-on.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I think satins are semi-matte creme colors and silks are semi-matte metallics. But they're basically the same texture.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 20, 2014)

This was an easy skip for me. I have all of the colors that I did like and I don't need any more lip products.

I'm glad that there are other people who like the silk finish. I wish they had more of those.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 20, 2014)

After going to Ulta &amp; spending money  (I got a GWP &amp; double points though!), I came to my senses and skipped Julep.

Ulta was a much better deal.


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 20, 2014)

> I went ahead and took a box since it was free.  I am underwhelmed for the most part.  I got out my color-coded Julep white-lacquer boxes to match the dupes - some had two!  But Lupita will be a good Oklahoma Sooners football red this fall, and I think Quinn will be just different enough from Iona that it won't bug me.
> 
> And . . . well . . . bleh.  Still haven't got my August box.....have no idea what I'm in for there.  I swear, the one and only time in a full year of membership (I just got my anniversary Jules) that I actually took the polish upgrade, and who knows how many I'll actually end up with.  That'll teach me!


Scratch that - my "shipment" just got here and I wish I'd never opened it.  I got one of the stupid make-up boxes.

Keep in mind I ordered the Polish Lover's upgrade.  The one and only time in my full year as a Maven that I've done so.

Two out of the three polishes I own already.  They didn't even look at a profile.  They just tossed crap in a box.  The polishes were Valerie (got it), Padma, and Diamond Theory (got it).  Then another crappy Mighty Nail pen -- I've had to send two of three back for being defective.  I'm not in the mood to play roulette.  And Freedom Top Coat.  I believe this makes the 4th time they've tossed that in something.

I am so furious I can't even talk in a normal voice.  My husband is on the phone with them for the safety of our children.  (Well not really.  But yeah.)


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Scratch that - my "shipment" just got here and I wish I'd never opened it.  I got one of the stupid make-up boxes.
> 
> Keep in mind I ordered the Polish Lover's upgrade.  The one and only time in my full year as a Maven that I've done so.
> 
> ...


That really sucks!!! I hope your husband can get it straight for you. I do wonder why they just didn't email the ones affected by this to give them options. I guess that is too much like right. Hopefully they have worked the bugs out for this month.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 20, 2014)

@@shutterblog -- that's just ridiculous.  It should have been so easy for them to figure out what items to send from their inventory to get the people who were impacted by this boxes of items that -- at least -- weren't repeats!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess the Google Hangout failed so Jane Park was answering comments on their FB page.  I read through a lot of them and here's a few interesting tidbits:


New office furniture was not delivered on time so the extra CS staff can't start yet
August boxes were packed in OH by people completely new to Julep
There were about 600 wrong boxes sent in August
Innovative finishes are at the "top of their list" and we'll have a variety of finishes each month
The next 3 months will have some finishes that "has their whole office dying"
Improved shipping is supposed to roll out from now through October.
No new changes are scheduled to be added to the rewards program this year, but big changes for 2015
Those were the most interesting posts I saw from Jane.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

I got the september boho glam cause I am sucker for oxblood anything.  I have too many oxblood nailpolishes but they are my go to color in the fall/winter.

I also got the plush pout in magenta plum because I am a sucker for plum anything.  

I got it free, because I got 500 points as august was my one year anniversary with julep.    back to skipping again! lol


----------



## kira685 (Aug 20, 2014)

I haven't taken a box in a few months and it seems like they've been having so many issues lately that I'm glad.. I'm honestly just waiting for a good box to cash out my jules on, and then I think I'm going to cancel officially, even if that means losing my grandfathered skip plan. I really don't need anymore polish, and Julep just isn't any kind of deal to me compared to what I can snag at Ulta etc anyway for comparable brands


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 20, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> That really sucks!!! I hope your husband can get it straight for you. I do wonder why they just didn't email the ones affected by this to give them options. I guess that is too much like right. Hopefully they have worked the bugs out for this month.


He voiced my dissatisfaction word for word - and basically let them know a box full of clearance junk you can barely swap, plus polishes you already own, isn't really a gift for future reference.  I get the extra Jules I already had, the free box I didn't even really want that I ordered today, and eventually a $50-ish refund for the $$$ they took out.  Money isn't back yet.  Like they couldn't have refunded the money back when they sent out a *Big Box of FAIL* that wasn't what I ordered?  No.  I have to wait until AFTER I receive it to get my money back.

I've went from anger to near tears.  I'm very sick right now and polish is about the only thing I have where I can feel "pretty" every day.  That may sound silly - but it's one of those few things in life I can control and do myself.  This is just a punch in the gut.  Right before I got my shipment notice, they told him I may be missing India.  That's it.  And then to open this...  I bought India on eBay that day.  But now trying to find them one-by-one on eBay, it looks like the Sushmita add-on isn't going to happen.


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 20, 2014)

I need to call and find out about whether this is prepaid or not from my 3 month sub.  I am dreading waiting on hold though!  If it is prepaid then I'm going with the pink lip crayon, Ryan, and Kirby.  If it's not I'm going to lose my 1,650 Jules which totally sucks because like someone else said I would have used them last month.  

I cannot for the life of my understand why they are making it so hard for us to do this research ourselves.  Last month and this month said "The current month's box has already been paid for.  After this month you have 1 prepaid box remaining" but obviously that's not right if other people, who got the awesome $18 deal like me, are getting info over the phone that last month was the last prepaid month.  So confusing!!


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 20, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> He voiced my dissatisfaction word for word - and basically let them know a box full of clearance junk you can barely swap, plus polishes you already own, isn't really a gift for future reference.  I get the extra Jules I already had, the free box I didn't even really want that I ordered today, and eventually a $50-ish refund for the $$$ they took out.  Money isn't back yet.  Like they couldn't have refunded the money back when they sent out a *Big Box of FAIL* that wasn't what I ordered?  No.  I have to wait until AFTER I receive it to get my money back.
> 
> I've went from anger to near tears.  I'm very sick right now and polish is about the only thing I have where I can feel "pretty" every day.  That may sound silly - but it's one of those few things in life I can control and do myself.  This is just a punch in the gut.  Right before I got my shipment notice, they told him I may be missing India.  That's it.  And then to open this...  I bought India on eBay that day.  But now trying to find them one-by-one on eBay, it looks like the Sushmita add-on isn't going to happen.


Awe I'm so sorry to hear that you are sick AND having a rough time with Julep.  The last thing you need is all this stress!

Happy to hear they are at least willing to give you a refund though, I've heard it's like pulling teeth to get an actual refund from them when they mess up.

I get what you mean about polish.  It does seem like a silly thing, but I have gotten huge into polish in the last year or so (my collection went from like 25 drugstore polishes that fit in a little plastic tub to about 300 bottles that I have in two wooden grape crates!).  For me it's very soothing to do something to take care of myself, and it's easy to do while I sit and watch a movie or show with my fiancee.  I'm an artist at heart so makeup and nail polish are now my way of being artistic and expressing myself!

I kinda wish I had picked up Sushmita too, looks so gorgeous after I saw swatches on blogs.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 20, 2014)

Not really seeing anything I love in the polishes and I just bought a bunch of Maybelline lippies in an Ulta order so I don't really want to try more that I may or may not like. 

The GIRL ON THE GO BOX, however, looks somewhat promising for me. I picked this one but may skip by the 24th if I can't justify it. WHAT DO YOU LADIES THINK ABOUT THIS BOX? I do use the Julep top coat but I have a back up right now. It would be nice if the mystery polish in this box was not a leftover clearance polish. 

Included:   
*Freedom Top Coat*: A protective high-gloss finish that dries in five minutes flat 
*Dry Clean Invisible Dry Shampoo*: A blast of this keeps hair fresh between washes. 100% invisible with no icky residue.
*Elixir Organic Argan Oil*: A powerhouse organic moisturizer with tons of uses for face, hair, and body
*Mystery Polish*: A chic surprise for your fingers and toes


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Not really seeing anything I love in the polishes and I just bought a bunch of Maybelline lippies in an Ulta order so I don't really want to try more that I may or may not like.
> 
> The GIRL ON THE GO BOX, however, looks somewhat promising for me. I picked this one but may skip by the 24th if I can't justify it. WHAT DO YOU LADIES THINK ABOUT THIS BOX? I do use the Julep top coat but I have a back up right now. It would be nice if the mystery polish in this box was not a leftover clearance polish.
> 
> ...


I think that box has the best value. I would get it if I wasn't on hair product overload.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 20, 2014)

Okay. So, the screw up last month was caused because of new hires. Yikes. Now, I'm kinda scared about this month.

I'm gonna cry if they get it wrong. Especially if they don't send me Ryan.

So, here's my order:

The CWaT box: Lupita/Quinn and the red lippie

And, I added on: Ryan/Mahina/Queen Anne

I really hope to God they don't *word I cannot say here* it up.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

Someone just found a glitch in the Julep app that shows the mystery polish for the Girl on the Go box as Kendra it looks like:



Spoiler


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 20, 2014)

Darn I shouldn't have called.  At first she said I had 2 more months of boxes coming, which was awesome.  Then she said "wait hold on, I'm confused, I have to check something"  She came back and said there was a computer glitch the day I signed up and for some reason people were getting double the credits they should have.  So then she said if I take the September box I would be charged.  I told her it sucked not knowing that last month because I would have used my Jules then and she said yeah, I know, but you could get a free add-on this month but you have to pay for the box.  She apologized for all the issues and said 'it's been a rough couple of months'.  Ha ha, I totally agree.

So I just canceled.  It was a good run Julep!

Fair warning to those of you with that $18 3 month sub - don't call them unless you have too!  You SHOULD have 2 more months of boxes coming then.  Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit:  Just checked my account and yes I am canceled.  The box options don't show up for me anymore.  Kinda sad because I do like Julep but then again I have got SO MUCH polish now from all different brands and many untrieds to get through.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 20, 2014)

Skipped. I colors are just to close to what I have. Ana looks like almost an exact dupe to Sephora's Wham.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 20, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I guess the Google Hangout failed so Jane Park was answering comments on their FB page.  I read through a lot of them and here's a few interesting tidbits:
> 
> 
> New office furniture was not delivered on time so the extra CS staff can't start yet
> ...


I will say I think Jane Park is weathering the storm the best she can under the circumstances.  This does not excuse what has gone on, but she has at least

-Taken personal responsibility

-Acknowledged the problems and proven herself to be in touch with the problems and not just a total figurehead

-Personally responded to the problems in more than one way

-Been at least relatively honest about the problems

-Attempted to make it up to the impacted mavens (albeit, as we are seeing,not always successfully)


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Aug 20, 2014)

prettylights said:


> Darn I shouldn't have called.  At first she said I had 2 more months of boxes coming, which was awesome.  Then she said "wait hold on, I'm confused, I have to check something"  She came back and said there was a computer glitch the day I signed up and for some reason people were getting double the credits they should have.  So then she said if I take the September box I would be charged.  I told her it sucked not knowing that last month because I would have used my Jules then and she said yeah, I know, but you could get a free add-on this month but you have to pay for the box.  She apologized for all the issues and said 'it's been a rough couple of months'.  Ha ha, I totally agree.
> 
> So I just canceled.  It was a good run Julep!
> 
> ...


I will "ditto" that.  

I called and cancelled. I just didn't have a good feeling about it, and the last thing I want is future Julep drama. I know I wasn't supposed to get the deal I got to start with, much less another 2 extra boxes? I fear that they would discover the error much later and try to charge me, bill me, etc. I guess I just needed to clear my conscience. It felt like a black cloud hanging overhead.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Someone just found a glitch in the Julep app that shows the mystery polish for the Girl on the Go box as Kendra it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hmmmmm now I don't know if I really want it. Looks like a dupe from an October color I got in my box. Don't remember the name though.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 20, 2014)

I called to switch to a month to month sub and was told I have to wait until I use up all of my prepaid credits. I also got the 3 month/$18 sub. My account says my box is paid for and after this month I will have no months left in my sub. She said to call back in September and they can switch my sub then.

I wasn't thrilled with the colors this month, but since I can't skip I went with Mahima, Mary Lee and Fifi. I used some Jules and added Ana.


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 20, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I called to switch to a month to month sub and was told I have to wait until I use up all of my prepaid credits. I also got the 3 month/$18 sub. My account says my box is paid for and after this month I will have no months left in my sub. She said to call back in September and they can switch my sub then.
> 
> I wasn't thrilled with the colors this month, but since I can't skip I went with Mahima, Mary Lee and Fifi. I used some Jules and added Ana.


So you got the same sub as me, but your September box was listed as paid for and mine wasn't?  WTF Julep.  So frustrating that the rules are changing from person to person.  I totally would have gotten a free add-on last month if I had known that was my last month.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 20, 2014)

I am always so anxious calling them to cancel.  They have been really nice about it though.  I just feel weird when I do it


----------



## kElizascope (Aug 20, 2014)

tulosai said:


> The next 3 months will have some finishes that "has their whole office dying"


And, there we have it, my friends, straight from the horse's CEO's mouth: the whole office is dying. Truer words have never.

And that explains it better than anything I'd been able to come up with: the entire CS has been staffed by zombies. Got it.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 20, 2014)

I switched mine.

Went with It Girl. Maybe I can get used to Fifi. Added on Mary Lee, Ana, and Queen Anne instead.

I still want Quinn, Lupita, and Kirby. But, I cannot get the whole shebang. Blah.

This collection has been the only one since Feb that's been right up my alley.

And, they just had to sucker me in too. By using the name that I use as my online alias here and almost everywhere else (I'm a girl. But, I use Ryan Chamberlain because it's the name of my favorite old school villain on the soap General Hospital) and then also making it green. My favorite polish color. Be still my heart.

Ana's gonna look good on top of Mary Lee. I just know it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: And, one of the main reason's I grabbed Mary Lee is because she's a perfect mix of Lupita and Quinn. It's like they had a baby. And, it looks good. Seems to be a favorite too.


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 20, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I will say I think Jane Park is weathering the storm the best she can under the circumstances.  This does not excuse what has gone on, but she has at least
> 
> -Taken personal responsibility
> 
> ...


I wish I could be so Pollyanna in my outlook -- unfortunately I'm a tired, aging and bitter cynic.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That all disclosed in advance . . . after reading through the comments on the blog post by Jane . . . too little, too late.  I don't think it's coincidence this statement / accountability / come to Jesus moment occurred the day before the window opened for the NEXT month's orders .  Or that "_the future's so bright..._" Q&amp;A occurred the day of.

Jane is the Cheerleading Executive Officer.  Cheerleader's gonna cheer.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 20, 2014)

prettylights said:


> So you got the same sub as me, but your September box was listed as paid for and mine wasn't? WTF Julep. So frustrating that the rules are changing from person to person. I totally would have gotten a free add-on last month if I had known that was my last month.


Apparently consistency is not their company motto :/


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 20, 2014)

I think this comment left on Julep's blog (Jane's statement) deserves to be shared here.  It's _very_ well-written and thought out.



> ...  I feel the problem lies in the add-on prices. After customization came out they raised add-on prices $2 overall. Because of this, it became cheaper for people to upgrade to Polish Lover's and/or Ultimate; Which means the system Julep currently uses to inventory their stock [Which is looking at everyone's default boxes and assuming everyone gets the box they are normally assigned] is ineffective. Now more people are wanting more colours, and they're running out.
> 
> It's a horrible way to inventory, for sure, but I can only hope they've learned their lesson and are NOT going to inventory that way again.
> 
> ...


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 21, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Scratch that - my "shipment" just got here and I wish I'd never opened it.  I got one of the stupid make-up boxes.
> 
> Keep in mind I ordered the Polish Lover's upgrade.  The one and only time in my full year as a Maven that I've done so.
> 
> ...



I decided if I'm going to have to deal with it, I might as well have a little fun with it...

So I'm sending my own carefully curated 'complimentary box' right back to Julep today:





Click the image above to see the text / items larger - and you may have to click on the image in your browser window as well to make it even bigger.

All better now.   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I decided if I'm going to have to deal with it, I might as well have a little fun with it...
> 
> So I'm sending my own carefully curated 'complimentary box' right back to Julep today:
> 
> ...


haha  - at first I thought they ACTUALLY SENT YOU THAT??? Then I read that you put that together for them!!


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha  - at first I thought they ACTUALLY SENT YOU THAT??? Then I read that you put that together for them!!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  - Yes, that is my (parody) return gift going back to them for sending this in lieu of my Polish Lover's Upgrade:





Valerie (already had it), Padma, Diamond Theory (already had it), another Mighty Nail pen, and Freedom Top Coat

Edited to say:  They billed my card on week 3 (after 2 weeks of calls) - telling my husband they would run the charge through the next day and send a shipping notice.  We got the shipping notice assuming I'd be getting at least most of the full collection (only India was in doubt according to the rep).  They took my $51.00 and sent the above on the very same day!  And now I may see that refund in "10 or so days"...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

that is great.  Maybe they will get a clue. I am so sorry so many of you are having issues with julep.  Since I skip for the most part, that is why I never noticed and this is an eyeopener.

I hope they don't mess up september's box


----------



## skuld603 (Aug 21, 2014)

@@RenoFab Kendra is from October 2013's Maven box, I remember getting it in my It Girl box

http://www.julep.com/blog/meet-the-october-maven-colors/


----------



## button6004 (Aug 21, 2014)

I skipped this month.  The colors arent that new to me- Kirby was really the only one besides the glitter/ana that stood out to me, but it wasnt worth paying for a whole box plus pricy add ons to get them.

Julep is really losing me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 21, 2014)

::sigh:: I dunno.....I definitely agree with most of you, I feel like I've seen these colors before! I really do want to try the lip products though, as I've been LOVING their recent beauty products (their Blank Canvas primer and eye primer are some of HG products at the moment and their eyeliners are to die for! I wore them during a serious workout and they lasted the entire time!). I'll probably regret it later, but I used my Jules for the Bombshell box and three add-ons (Ana, Ryan and the Plush Pout in Almond Nude). Yeah, if I didn't have those Jules, I probably would have skipped. I've seen it all, Julep, come on! Blow us away already!


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have chosen the Girl on The Go box, but now I am iffy on it...because the dry shampoo has gotten bad reviews on Facebook.  What do you people think?  I have also read that people think Julep is just trying to rid of old product.  I chose this box because it looks like the best deal.  But if the dry shampoo is not going to work, or only work once, I may end up skipping :/ any feedback is good help guys!


----------



## Margiee (Aug 21, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> I have chosen the Girl on The Go box, but now I am iffy on it...because the dry shampoo has gotten bad reviews on Facebook.  What do you people think?  I have also read that people think Julep is just trying to rid of old product.  I chose this box because it looks like the best deal.  But if the dry shampoo is not going to work, or only work once, I may end up skipping :/ any feedback is good help guys!


I have received the dry shampoo in a mystery box. It sprayed once then never again. It is completely useless if you cannot get the product out


----------



## bubblyinthemorning (Aug 21, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> I have chosen the Girl on The Go box, but now I am iffy on it...because the dry shampoo has gotten bad reviews on Facebook.  What do you people think?  I have also read that people think Julep is just trying to rid of old product.  I chose this box because it looks like the best deal.  But if the dry shampoo is not going to work, or only work once, I may end up skipping :/ any feedback is good help guys!


I have a bottle and I liked it but I only tried it once and it clogged up and I couldn't get it to unclog


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 21, 2014)

I had the same problem with the dry oil spray &amp; sea salt spray--- darn sprayer


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 21, 2014)

skuld603 said:


> @@RenoFab Kendra is from October 2013's Maven box, I remember getting it in my It Girl box
> 
> http://www.julep.com/blog/meet-the-october-maven-colors/


Thank you! YES! You are right! I actually loved this color but I already have it. Do I need another? Not really. Seeing bad reviews about the dry shampoo is making me lean towards skipping.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep that dry shampoo was the WORST.  It only worked once for me and then never again.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Yep that dry shampoo was the WORST.  It only worked once for me and then never again.


Okay then no thanks for that box.  I don't have Kendra or the Top Coat and would like them, but not if the Dry Shampoo is just gonna be tossed in the trash:/ too bad.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Yep that dry shampoo was the WORST.  It only worked once for me and then never again.


Hear hear. I tried it all the ways Julep suggested. I just thought all dry shampoo was that bad until I got a hold of Baptiste *_*


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 21, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> Okay then no thanks for that box.  I don't have Kendra or the Top Coat and would like them, but not if the Dry Shampoo is just gonna be tossed in the trash:/ too bad.


Yeah it really is too bad, as I love most of Julep's beauty products 



Kyuu said:


> Hear hear. I tried it all the ways Julep suggested. I just thought all dry shampoo was that bad until I got a hold of Baptiste *_*


Yes me too, I tried it several times before giving up.  I feel like literally every other dry shampoo I've tried has been MUCH better than Julep's, batiste included!


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Yeah it really is too bad, as I love most of Julep's beauty products
> 
> Yes me too, I tried it several times before giving up.  I feel like literally every other dry shampoo I've tried has been MUCH better than Julep's, batiste included!


I actually really love Suave dry shampoo.  It's gone head to head with other brands I've tried like Tresemee, Oscar Blandi, Rusk, Pureology, and eva.nyc.  I like it better than the more expensive brands because it doesn't have all the bells and whistles and 'special benefits', that usually just make my hair feel dry or sticky, the other brands charge extra for.  It's just dry shampoo, plain and simple, and it works and smells nice.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 21, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I actually really love Suave dry shampoo.  It's gone head to head with other brands I've tried like Tresemee, Oscar Blandi, Rusk, Pureology, and eva.nyc.  I like it better than the more expensive brands because it doesn't have all the bells and whistles and 'special benefits', that usually just make my hair feel dry or sticky, the other brands charge extra for.  It's just dry shampoo, plain and simple, and it works and smells nice.


I have Suave dry shampoo too, and almost out.  That's why I was going to choose that box.  I think I will try batiste next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 21, 2014)

I wasn't really impressed by the color selections this month, so I called to have them put me in for a skip.  The CS guy was very nice, didn't give me any problems/questions/attitude/etc. I think I was on hold maybe 10-15 minutes before getting through.

I will have to get Erin (my namesake) in the future. Lupita looked lovely, too.

Zoya posted an end-of-summer BOGO today, so I might spend my $20 there and not feel too guilty   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 21, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> He voiced my dissatisfaction word for word - and basically let them know a box full of clearance junk you can barely swap, plus polishes you already own, isn't really a gift for future reference.  I get the extra Jules I already had, the free box I didn't even really want that I ordered today, and eventually a $50-ish refund for the $$$ they took out.  Money isn't back yet.  Like they couldn't have refunded the money back when they sent out a *Big Box of FAIL* that wasn't what I ordered?  No.  I have to wait until AFTER I receive it to get my money back.
> 
> I've went from anger to near tears.  I'm very sick right now and polish is about the only thing I have where I can feel "pretty" every day.  That may sound silly - but it's one of those few things in life I can control and do myself.  This is just a punch in the gut.  Right before I got my shipment notice, they told him I may be missing India.  That's it.  And then to open this...  I bought India on eBay that day.  But now trying to find them one-by-one on eBay, it looks like the Sushmita add-on isn't going to happen.





shutterblog said:


> He voiced my dissatisfaction word for word - and basically let them know a box full of clearance junk you can barely swap, plus polishes you already own, isn't really a gift for future reference.  I get the extra Jules I already had, the free box I didn't even really want that I ordered today, and eventually a $50-ish refund for the $$$ they took out.  Money isn't back yet.  Like they couldn't have refunded the money back when they sent out a *Big Box of FAIL* that wasn't what I ordered?  No.  I have to wait until AFTER I receive it to get my money back.
> 
> I've went from anger to near tears.  I'm very sick right now and polish is about the only thing I have where I can feel "pretty" every day.  That may sound silly - but it's one of those few things in life I can control and do myself.  This is just a punch in the gut.  Right before I got my shipment notice, they told him I may be missing India.  That's it.  And then to open this...  I bought India on eBay that day.  But now trying to find them one-by-one on eBay, it looks like the Sushmita add-on isn't going to happen.


Aaahhh I am so sad to hear this. Big internet hugs to you. I know what you mean. When I am down I like little treats. My aunt likes to call them "little happies." Nail polish is small but puts a smile on your face. I sincerely hope that you find Sushmita. I will keep my eyes open for it for you. I hope that you get to enjoy your Sept box.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2014)

Ooh, I just saw a preview of the October collection, and it actually looks very darkpunkygrungy and upgrade-worthy to me!


----------



## tulosai (Aug 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, I just saw a preview of the October collection, and it actually looks very darkpunkygrungy and upgrade-worthy to me!


where did you see it?


----------



## Lily V (Aug 22, 2014)

ditto what tulosai said, where was it and also- share share share!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@meaganola



tulosai said:


> where did you see it?


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 22, 2014)

tulosai said:


> where did you see it?





Lily V said:


> ditto what tulosai said, where was it and also- share share share!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@meaganola


I found it on polish jinx's blog.  Meh, I wont be able to skip fast enough next month.


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 22, 2014)

Lily V said:


> ditto what tulosai said, where was it and also- share share share!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@meaganola


http://polishjinx.blogspot.com/

I wonder if that white-ish one is some kind of glow-in-the-dark top coat. That's probably asking for too much!


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 22, 2014)

hmmmm the October sneak peek (from what I can see)- all of the colors look very dark.  Which is fine, I mean it's October. But they all look a little similar to the next.  (besides the dark magenta or whatever) I was hoping for an orange in there, too, or maybe some crazy halloween glitter colors.  I guess we will see.  September 20 canNOT come faster.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah I can't even tell what those colors are in the photo.



redbadger said:


> I wonder if that white-ish one is some kind of glow-in-the-dark top coat. That's probably asking for too much!


They already have a glow in the dark top coat, Casper.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, I just saw a preview of the October collection, and it actually looks very darkpunkygrungy and upgrade-worthy to me!


where? do share


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I can't even tell what those colors are in the photo.
> 
> They already have a glow in the dark top coat, Casper.


I know. what the heck lol


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 22, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Yep that dry shampoo was the WORST.  It only worked once for me and then never again.


Thanks to @latinafeminista 

I totally value your reviews so I am skipping this month based on your input of the dry shampoo. The Girl on the Go box was the only box I was really interested in based on the value but I already have Kendra, already have two Julep top coats, got a Caudalie multi purpose oil from Sephora and don't need a dry shampoo that doesn't work. 

Thanks again girl!


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 22, 2014)

I called them just to ask about why I was told I didn't have any more months but others were getting this month too even though we signed up on the same day.  She basically said that yes the welcome box counted, so I did get 3 boxes (true) and that the code I used gave me a big discount to begin with so there wasn't much they could do (I agreed - I did get an awesome deal, I just wanted to see what they would say about the discrepancies).  I just told her I was confused and slightly frustrated about it all, and a little sad that I didn't use my Jules last month because I thought I had another month to go.

 
She said they are working on updating the website so it explains clearly about the sub and welcome box counting, and so it's easier to see for sure how many more months you have.  I hope they actually do that.
Anyway she was super nice and I got through almost immediately so if some people were waiting 1+ hours to get through that doesn't seem to be the case anymore.

She did give me a code good til the 24th for a free polish with a $10 purchase - code IKNOWHER.

Have fun you Julep people, and maybe I'll be back one day if I sub again!  Hope they get a lot of these bugs worked out for you all going forward.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm liking those October colors. Totally justifiable to get an upgrade in your birthday month, right?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 22, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I decided if I'm going to have to deal with it, I might as well have a little fun with it...
> 
> So I'm sending my own carefully curated 'complimentary box' right back to Julep today:
> 
> ...


Late to the party, but this is so awesome!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 22, 2014)

@@shutterblog I totally love it!!! This would have me cracking up if I was the employee to open it. As for October, I really hope they will incorporate some fun finishes. Just at a glance the colors look like several dupes. But I don't know. Does anyone know what the finishes are?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm actually looking forward to my September choices.  I don't have a gray yet and dark reds are a favorite.  Looking at the October sneak peek, if that's accurate, it's an easy skip....thank goodness...my bank account needs a sub box break!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 24, 2014)

So happy! I called yesterday to ask if I could skip September since I'm moving and the guy was super nice and did it right away. The whole conversation took less than 2 minutes and within the hour, I got a confirmation email.

Hoping October is awesome since it's my bday month and I have 2750 jules I want to use up!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I found it on polish jinx's blog.  Meh, I wont be able to skip fast enough next month.


I like those colors, but I have a lot of those colors already.. skippidy...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I like those colors, but I have a lot of those colors already.. skippidy...


I pretty much only like light, bright happy colors...which usually means I don't buy any polish all fall until holiday sparkly things come around. I guess I'll be spending fall building my 2nd polish rack, since the first one filled up long ago.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 25, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Thanks to @latinafeminista
> 
> I totally value your reviews so I am skipping this month based on your input of the dry shampoo. The Girl on the Go box was the only box I was really interested in based on the value but I already have Kendra, already have two Julep top coats, got a Caudalie multi purpose oil from Sephora and don't need a dry shampoo that doesn't work.
> 
> Thanks again girl!


Glad I could help! You'll have to let me know what you think about that Caudalie oil, I've been dying to try one of those!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 25, 2014)

I checked late last night and it was still saying I had a credit applied to this month so I'm just going to wait and see what happens.  If they do try to charge me and the charge fails, I will be ok with that since I don't have any real strong feelings about this month.  In a way, I hope that does happen, because then it means that the CS people weren't lying to those who cancelled.

It's probably not worth mentioning anymore but there were tons of polishes added to the savvy deals section this morning. I think they are mostly sold out now but I believe the sale lasts a few days so maybe the will restock, who knows.  I saw the sale, took a shower and when I got out most everything was gone.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 26, 2014)

There's so many good polishes in the Savvy Deals section. Problem is. They are all sold out.

I did manage to score Ingrid though. Such a nice orange for fall.


----------



## button6004 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> There's so many good polishes in the Savvy Deals section. Problem is. They are all sold out.
> 
> I did manage to score Ingrid though. Such a nice orange for fall.


The only one I was able to get that I wanted was Madeline.  I really really wanted Ginger and Meryl, but no dice. And I signed on to it immediately after getting the email.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 27, 2014)

So I just checked the credit card that I use with my super-cheap 3 month Julep sub.  The pending charge reflects the cost of one add-on polish, plus tax (about $7.50).  So it appears that September is still covered under that original subscription.  So if you were able to take a chance on not being charged for a new sub (which know some people couldn't risk) -- looks like the gamble probably paid off.

We'll see what happens next month.  I no longer have enough Jules associated with that account to cover even 1 add-on, so if they are going to charge me for another 3 month sub, I will just cancel the account.

It also appears that they are trying to update the section where they show Maven boxes in the My Orders section to reflect subscription and use of Jules.  It may not include discounts, though, since it shows that I'd be charged $10.35 and I was charged a few dollars less than that.  But it's better than seeing $48!

Edited to fix spelling.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 27, 2014)

Well. I re-did my order again at the last minute. Took off Ana as an add on..and got Quinn instead.

I'm getting all 3 of the satin polishes. Yay!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 27, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> So I just checked the credit card that I use with my super-cheap 3 month Julep sub.  The pending charge reflects the cost of one add-on polish, plus tax (about $7.50).  So it appears that September is still covered under that original subscription.  So if you were able to take a chance on not being charged for a new sub (which know some people couldn't risk) -- looks like the gamble probably paid off.
> 
> We'll see what happens next month.  I no longer have enough Jules associated with that account to cover even 1 add-on, so if they are going to charge me for another 3 month sub, I will just cancel the account.
> 
> ...


That's a relief!  I checked too and mine says my total for September was $0.


----------



## mollybb (Aug 28, 2014)

I had the cheap three month sub and I wasn't charged either. My order on Julep's site says it was $0, so I don't think they will try to charge me later. I wonder what will happen next month because it said I had another prepaid month after this one. Hopefully they figure out what's going on at some point.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 28, 2014)

I ended up choosing the Boho Glam box with Magenta Plum Plush Pout and I used the bonus jules from the secret store promo to pay for it. I was also fortunate enough to hit the Savvy Deals sale early and managed to snag 3 polishes from my wish list: Chelsea, Portia, &amp; Evie, plus the grey wrap bracelet and I threw on Eva using the COLORFORYOU code. All said and done, I'm getting 6 polishes, the Plush Pout, and a bracelet for $20.96. Not bad!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 28, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I'm liking those October colors. Totally justifiable to get an upgrade in your birthday month, right?


Wait??? There's October colors out??? Where???!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Wait??? There's October colors out??? Where???!!


It was on The Polish Jinx's blog. 8/21


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 29, 2014)

*Secret Store is OPEN!*  

Pics &amp; links under spoiler for those who skipped...



Spoiler







Secret Surprise 1 $14.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/secret-surprise-1.html

Secret Surprise 2 $14.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/secret-surprise-2.html

Secret Surprise 3 $14.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/secret-surprise-3.html

First Class Gift Set $24.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/first-class-gift-set.html

Serena $11.20 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/serena-sapphire-for-september.html

Mesmer-eyes Kit $14.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mesmer-eyes-kit.html

Runway Glow $16.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/runway-glow.html

Fashion Party $24.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/fashion-party.html




Cab Ride Mani $9.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/cab-ride-mani.html

Front Row $24.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/front-row.html

The Leather Look $12.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/the-leather-look.html

Running In Heels $24.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/running-in-heels.html

Oxygen Top Coat 2-pack $17.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/oxygen-performance-top-coat-2-pack.html

Nail 911 2-pack $20.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/nail-911-2-pack.html

After Party Gift Set $24.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/after-party-appearance-gift-set.html

Signature Scent $19.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/signature-scent.html




Berry Bronze Gift Set $29.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/berry-bronze-gift-set.html

Catwalk Ready Gift Set $24.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/catwalk-ready-gift-set.html

Runway Recovery Gift Set $29.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/runway-recovery-gift-set.html

Bryant Park in Fall $9.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/bryant-park-in-fall.html

Gone Mod $14.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/gone-mod.html

That Clutch $14.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/that-clutch.html

Military Chic $9.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/military-chic.html

Cashmere Knits $9.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/cashmere-knits.html




Kathy $11.20 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/kathy-pearl-for-june.html

Martina $11.20 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/martina.html

Claudia $11.20 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/claudia-peridot-for-august.html

Queen Anne $6.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/queen-anne.html

Alma $4.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/alma.html

Ava $4.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/ava-bombshell.html

Harlow $4.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/harlow.html

Josephine $4.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/josephine.html




Lorenzana $4.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/lorenzana.html

Mia $4.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mia.html

*Not sure if it's a glitch on my end or Julep's but these show up sometimes as well.*
 




Serendipity $9.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/serendipity.html

Crushed Velvet $9.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/crushed-velvet.html

Patent Leather $11.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/patent-leather.html

Wizard of Oz Collection $19.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/the-wizard-of-oz-collection.html

O2 Duo $19.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/o2-duo.html

Ta-Da Drops $7.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/ta-da-quick-dry-drops.html

Mighty Nail $16.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mighty-nail-cuticle-serum.html

Hand and Cuticle Stick $12.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/hand-and-cuticle-stick.html




Luxe Care Hand Creme $11.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/luxe-care-hand-creme.html

Mint Condition 2-pack $19.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mint-condition-pedi-creme-2-pack.html

Mask Noir $18.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mask-noir.html

Luxe Repair Skin Serum $16.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/luxe-repair-skin-serum.html

Lip 911 $36.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/lip-911.html

Double Duty Makeup Brush $16.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/double-duty-makeup-brush.html

Sweep Eyeshadow Palette $13.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/sweep-eyeshadow-palette-neutral.html

Blank Canvas Eye Primer $12.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/blank-canvas-mattifying-eye-primer.html




Hand Model $14.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/hand-model.html

Night Night Overnight Repair for Hands $19.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/night-night-overnight-repair-for-hands.html

Time Machine $19.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/time-machine.html

Mind Your Mani $29.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/mind-your-mani.html

In A Pinch $19.99 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/in-a-pinch.html

Betty $11.20 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/betty.html

Rosa $11.20 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/rosa.html

Aretha $11.20 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/aretha.html




Coretta $11.20 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/coretta.html

Priscilla $11.20 http://www.julep.com/secret-store/priscilla.html


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 29, 2014)

I went ahead and used my free polish code on Serena.  I don't really like blue polishes but I'm sure it will be pretty in person.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Aug 29, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I'm liking those October colors. Totally justifiable to get an upgrade in your birthday month, right?


I will try not to upgrade, as I need to be saving my money, but it's my birthday month too, and I am utterly obsessed with October.  I hope it is just as good as last year's...if not better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 29, 2014)

I got my shipping email and my box actually shipped yesterday.  Estimated delivery for Wednesday - wow!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## ILikeGiants (Aug 29, 2014)

I got my box already - I can't believe it! I picked two of the satins - Quinn and Ryan, and the magenta plum lip crayon. I like everything so far!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 29, 2014)

I still haven't got my shipping email. Ugh.

I live in KY and this is coming from OH. It shouldn't take this long to at least be shipped.

ETA: And can you beat this? I got a shipping email/tracking number from where I ordered Ingrid. Then, they email me today saying that Ingrid is out of stock. LMAO. I called them and asked for them to give me Zoe instead. They said they would without charging me extra. And, they bloody better well not.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ive gotten nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am thinking about going into skip mode for a bit after I get this box (grandfathered in) and trying more Zoya.  It seems to last much longer and the chipping is much less noticable.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 29, 2014)

I skipped all the way from March's box to now.

Looks like while I was gone the customer service has gone down the toilet.

I have no idea why I still haven't gotten my shipping email. When they pulled my money out 2 days ago.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> I skipped all the way from March's box to now.
> 
> Looks like while I was gone the customer service has gone down the toilet.
> 
> I have no idea why I still haven't gotten my shipping email. When they pulled my money out 2 days ago.


Probably because of the holiday weekend. Lately it's sometimes taken weeks for people to get their boxes, so don't be surprised that you don't have a tracking email yet.


----------



## Jacksoki (Aug 30, 2014)

Got my shipping notice this afternoon! Looks like they're working today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Expected arrival: Sept 6. That's freaking awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily382 (Aug 30, 2014)

Got my box already! The lip crayon is smaller than I expected... same size as the polish bottles!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 30, 2014)

Got my shipping notice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Finally!

Should be here on the 6th.

And, wow...Mahima looks even prettier in your pic than it did on the website. So glad I got that one too.


----------



## KatieS131 (Aug 30, 2014)

emily382 said:


> Got my box already! The lip crayon is smaller than I expected... same size as the polish bottles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color lip crayon did you get? Other than the size, what is your first impression? That's the thing I'm most interested in this month. 

I just got my shipping notice today and can't wait to get my box!


----------



## emily382 (Aug 30, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> What color lip crayon did you get? Other than the size, what is your first impression? That's the thing I'm most interested in this month.
> 
> I just got my shipping notice today and can't wait to get my box!


I got aurora pink. It smells great - a strong Mac-like vanilla scent. It's kind of a medium coverage, similar to many other lip crayons, but it feels smoother and more comfortable than most. I like the color a lot, but it's not very shiny, which is disappointing to me.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 31, 2014)

The lip crayons are the same size as the mini lipsticks that Julep made last year. I expect them to be high quality, but the size convinced me to swap mine out for a different product. If they sell them in a set later, I'll probably pick them up.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 31, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> I got my box already - I can't believe it! I picked two of the satins - Quinn and Ryan, and the magenta plum lip crayon. I like everything so far!


Hey, would you mind doing a swatch of both of them for me? I cannot wait until the 6th to see what they look like. I'm so impatient sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks in advance if you do.


----------



## jacquienthebox (Sep 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I went ahead and used my free polish code on Serena.  I don't really like blue polishes but I'm sure it will be pretty in person.


is there a free code out there I don't know about? or is like your personal free polish code? I'm tempted by Serena and if there's a code I might take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ILikeGiants (Sep 1, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Hey, would you mind doing a swatch of both of them for me? I cannot wait until the 6th to see what they look like. I'm so impatient sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks in advance if you do.


Here are Ryan, Quinn, and the Magenta Plum lip crayon:


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> Here are Ryan, Quinn, and the Magenta Plum lip crayon:


I really like the color of that lip crayon.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 1, 2014)

jacquienthebox said:


> is there a free code out there I don't know about? or is like your personal free polish code? I'm tempted by Serena and if there's a code I might take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's the unique codes from back in February for taking 3 boxes. I was saving it for something really good, but nothing really good every came lol. I think there's a code (or codes) right now that gets you a free polish with a $10/$15 (?) min purchase though. POLISHPERK? COLORFORYOU? I'm not sure what codes are active right now.


----------



## jacquienthebox (Sep 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> It's the unique codes from back in February for taking 3 boxes. I was saving it for something really good, but nothing really good every came lol. I think there's a code (or codes) right now that gets you a free polish with a $10/$15 (?) min purchase though. POLISHPERK? COLORFORYOU? I'm not sure what codes are active right now.


Thank you! I forgot about those! I'll try to see if they work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 1, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> Here are Ryan, Quinn, and the Magenta Plum lip crayon:


Thank you! I like Ryan even better than I thought I would. And, it seems I was right about Quinn. It looks like the base color of Glam Roc. (That's why I got it)


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 2, 2014)

My box was shipped Thursday and it's already out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please oh please let everything be in there!  Cant wait to see Kirby!


----------



## Lyllis (Sep 2, 2014)

So what is everyone thinking about the lip crayons?   Overall, I'm really pleased.  I got the Aurora Pink and the Almond.   I _love_ the formula/consistency, it's very soft and creamy. 

The one thing that bummed me out a bit was the color of the Aurora Pink.  From the images on Julep's site, I was expecting a mauve-y pink, and this is definitely more of a carnation pink.  It's OK, it's still a flattering color for me and I'll definitely wear it, but not what I was looking for.   I wish they'd get that color preview issue sorted out.

The Almond is sort of a honey color, it's a very nice neutral.   I'll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Jacksoki (Sep 2, 2014)

Love the fact that it's only the second, and people are already getting their boxes or at least have shipping notifications. This makes me super happy!


----------



## KatieS131 (Sep 2, 2014)

I splurged a little this month and got the CWaT box (Lupita and Quinn) with the Cardinal Red lip crayon plus I added on Mary Lee and the Magenta Plum lip crayon. I got my box today and love everything! The colors are great for fall and I'm excited to have some fun colors in the satin finish. As for the lip crayon, just from playing around with them they seem to be great and have a good color payoff. 

Overall, I'm really excited for this month's box and am even more excited that I got everything so soon and that it all arrived as I was expecting.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm kinda mad that they sent my box to Indiana after it was already in Ohio. I don't know why it just couldn't have come right to KY where I'm at instead of moving along to another border state.

I think these shipping companies are el stupido. They seem to let things hop around alot.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> I'm kinda mad that they sent my box to Indiana after it was already in Ohio. I don't know why it just couldn't have come right to KY where I'm at instead of moving along to another border state.
> 
> I think these shipping companies are el stupido. They seem to let things hop around alot.


It's because they use a spoke type route for all packages. Everything goes to a certain main hub (Indiana) and then goes out to each state they are to be delivered to.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 3, 2014)

That's interesting. I didn't know that. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (Sep 3, 2014)

jacquienthebox said:


> Thank you! I forgot about those! I'll try to see if they work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


COLORFORYOU worked for me, POLISHPERK did not. Though I may have already used it in the past and it can't be applied to my account again


----------



## skuld603 (Sep 3, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> It's the unique codes from back in February for taking 3 boxes. I was saving it for something really good, but nothing really good every came lol. I think there's a code (or codes) right now that gets you a free polish with a $10/$15 (?) min purchase though. POLISHPERK? COLORFORYOU? I'm not sure what codes are active right now.


Are they valid for secret store purchases? I can't seem to get either code to work for me.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 3, 2014)

skuld603 said:


> Are they valid for secret store purchases? I can't seem to get either code to work for me.


Codes are only valid if you add a non-Secret Store polish and I believe they also work with add-on items but not on only SS items. I hope that made sense. lol


----------



## candes (Sep 3, 2014)

Last month it took weeks for mine to reach me. But this time aroumd, my tracking says the last part of shipping is with fedex! Arriving tomorrow. Woo hoo...


----------



## RedBadger (Sep 3, 2014)

skuld603 said:


> Are they valid for secret store purchases? I can't seem to get either code to work for me.


You can have the $15 of cart item be secret store, but the free polish has to be a regular, full-priced item.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 3, 2014)

My package arrived at the post office here today. But, after our mail lady went out on her run. So, I should get my package tomorrow or the next day. But, more than likely tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Sep 3, 2014)

I received my box today.  I selected Classic with a Twist along with the lip pout in Aurora Pink crème.  Unfortunately the color doesn't work with my skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's really pretty...sigh.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 4, 2014)

They forgot Queen Anne. Sent me Eliana instead. And, Then sent me Candice as a bonus. But, I already own it. Crap.

I can deal with the bonus of Candice. But, I wanted Queen Anne. I seriously am pretty mad. Another month of screw ups.

ETA: They also sent me Daria. What the heck. But, I have been wanting that one and didn't have it.


----------



## sldb (Sep 4, 2014)

I received Candance and Daria as a bonus for taking 3 add-ons.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay. That's probably why I got them. But, Eliana is a mystery to me.

I need another blue like I need a hole in my head.

It should go well with Daria though. Already thinking about doing something with them together.

I tell you the one I'm in love with the most already. Mary Lee. Wow, she is pretty!!!

I'm not crazy about Fifi though. It's way too light for me to do anything with other than use it as a base for some of my glitters. Which is fine. I only took It Girl so I could get both Ryan and Mahima and they were worth it.

Gonna do my nails with Ryan and then use Quinn as an accent nail. I've got to change my polish today so bad. What I have on has just gotten so ugly.

ETA: I'm not really too mad anymore. But, I really do wish they would stop sending wrong orders. I'm just gonna call them about the Queen Anne situation and hope they send it. Because, I really really did want that one.


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 4, 2014)

jennyloo said:


> I received my box today.  I selected Classic with a Twist along with the lip pout in Aurora Pink crème.  Unfortunately the color doesn't work with my skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's really pretty...sigh.


Want to swap for it?  I'm very interested in trying it!


----------



## magictodo (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, my box was crazy messed up this month. I ordered:

Eliana (Bombshell)

Kirby (Bombshell)

Queen Anne

Mahima (It Girl)

Ana

Aurora Pink Plush Pout

Instead I got:

Eliana

Aurora Pink

The two bonus polishes for taking three add-ons

AND

Quinn (CWaT)

Lupita (CWaT)

Erin (Boho)

Fifi (It Girl)

So, four other polishes! I called and they still have the four missing polishes in stock and are sending them -- and told me to keep the four other ones. I was only on hold about a minute, so if you have problems with your box, call instead of emailing!

Also, they told me all of the polishes are still in stock and that they were able to plan better after last month. So fingers crossed everyone gets what they picked!


----------



## keewee10 (Sep 4, 2014)

Kind of in love with the magenta plum pout... And I'm not really a lip color girl...


----------



## Jacksoki (Sep 4, 2014)

Got my box two days early, and I'm in love. The nail colors, the texture of the pouts... Well played, Julep... well played.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My haul:

Eliana

Quinn

Mary Lee

Erin

Aurora Pink

Almond Nude

Cardinal Red

Lip Primer

+ Daria and Candace for getting three add-ons.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 5, 2014)

Got my CWAT box today and I am in love with the magenta lip crayon, have it on right now still! Also put on Lupita today and it is a gorgeous darker red color, perfect for fall.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 5, 2014)

Got my box today, with the correct order of Kirby, Lupita, and oxygen base coat. I haven't received candies in any of my boxes for several months, and this was no exception. I'm so happy with the colors I picked. I haven't swatched or worn them yet (not worth it until my day off; I can't wear polish at work). They look perfect though.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 8, 2014)

For the second month in a row, I have had no shipping confirmation. This is BS.


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm ready for October! Is there a spoiler thread up yet?


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 12, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I'm ready for October! Is there a spoiler thread up yet?


Didn't see one, so I made one!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134194-julep-october-2014-spoilers/


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 12, 2014)

I finally got Queen Anne. It's a total letdown. I really don't like it on me too much. It's the first nail polish that isn't yellow that looks bad on my skintone.

Also. The formula is horrible.


----------

